# Ryley's Run to benefit yet another group ...



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

The person who won the Jon Bon Jovi guitar has made the very generous offer of donating it to another animal welfare group. This person is an animal welfare officer at our police department and works with many different shelters. Because of this he has asked to remain anonymous, as he doesn't want any hard feelings with the other groups he works with.

He asked me to contact the Humane Society where I volunteer. After talking it over with them, we have decided to do a raffle. So this guitar not only helped Ryley's Run, but also will help another group of furkids get the medical attention they need to make it to the adoptable list!

He said one good turn deserves another. Such a generous person. I wonder if he's somehow related to Donna. :scratchch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sandy..what a great thing this person has done....... glad to hear it will help out another rescue.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Sandy that is awesome! What a fantastic and generous offer. Kudos to him for his compassion!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That was so nice. Donna's generosity is contageous.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sandy,

Is there a way I can purchase tickets?


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Sandy,
> 
> Is there a way I can purchase tickets?


Once the guitar is here and the raffle has been set up, I'll let you know!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That's awesome, one good turn deserves another and another and another....
This person sees the bigger picture, I think, Thanks for sharing, Sandy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

flamingo_sandy said:


> Once the guitar is here and the raffle has been set up, I'll let you know!


Please do. My son is definately interested and my niece was so disappointed she didn't win it! I'm glad this man won. What a wonderful thing for him to do. It's the gift that keeps on giving!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

That is fantastic!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My son took a sneak peek and had to take a photo...


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> My son took a sneak peek and had to take a photo...


I'm glad Christopher was thinking because that never occurred to me. Thanks, Christopher!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a kind and generous guy. Tell him thanks for a great gift. This reminds me of the PASS IT ON. where one person helps one person and that person helps someone else. It is a great thing he is doing.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great guy hope it comes back to him four fold.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sandy, this guy is one class act and I truly appreciate his generosity. I hope it brings in much needed funds for your rescue. I know they can use it. I guess the term Pay it Forward does really work, huh????


----------

